# Primo while on trt?



## dsa8864667 (Jun 9, 2012)

Next month i start my trt with my endo. The thing im wondering is while im on my trt(not sure of test dose yet) and i start doing say 600mg ew of primo and my endo calls me to check my blood would the primo increase my test levels. My endo says he dosent want my test levels past 600 curently at 260.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 10, 2012)

yes ... absolutely.

im on TRT and every now and then my test is > than 1000  ... my doc is is a gear head himself so i think he knows the drill. 

one thing you can do is time your IM so that your levels are at lowest before you go in ... say 7-9 days before you go to appointment. and then just Im later that day and get back into rythm


----------



## Zeek (Jun 10, 2012)

What a great question!!!  give me 3-4 weeks and i will have an answer for you backed by blood work in relation to the primo


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 11, 2012)

I cant wait to see your results.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone ever find the answer to this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2015)

Zeek said:


> What a great question!!!  give me 3-4 weeks and i will have an answer for you backed by blood work in relation to the primo


Hey zeek can you spare a few 10 bottles of primo?


----------

